
Hackers use parking tickets to attack victims with malware - rockstar9
http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/null/118488
======
sam_in_nyc
I once had an idea to "hijack" cars/bikes. The criminal would install a lock
on the car/bike, along with a note containing instructions on how to pay. Upon
payment, they receive the key to the lock (it's theirs to keep, as a bonus) in
the mail. Would be easier with a digital where the criminal would just give
the victim the combo.

Anyway, my point is there's a lot of ways to scam people.

